# Bear Gully 28/11 - 1/12/08



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Well we got back from Bear Gully (near Walkerville, Vic) last night after a 5 day camping trip with family and about 20 close friends.
The group has been going there twice a year, every year for over 27 years now, and have seen the place morph from an unknown little camp ground, into what it has become now. Its a bit of a shame really, seeing how anally retarded society has become over the years. Now there is a sign warning you that the rocks are uneven, and there is a chance that you'll get wet if you go near the shoreline. For crying out loud....
Anyway in the 27 years, many people in our little group have tried, and failed to provide a meal from the ocean at Bear Gully. A couple of crappy wrasse and little whiting have been landed off the rocks, and one year we did manage a small feed of abs.
This year however, it was different!
I loaded Revo 1 and Revo 2 on to the racks, filled the tackle boxes with chooks and tigers, 1/6th jig heads and it was game on!
I went out by myself on the first morning, pedalled out past the rock until I was in reefy looky ground and launched the first cast.
The chook never hit the bottom...









After that it was pretty constant action with some nice eating size snapper (read just legal snapper!) making an appearance amongst a multitude of undersize snapper, pike and other wrasse. I also managed to hook up a nice squid, which made my stroll back into the camp one of success, heroic might and conquest!
The first bag EVER brought into our Bear Gully camp looked like this...









As you can imagine, it wasn't long before a couple of the guys who also fish made their intentions clear, and I was more than happy to introduce them to the joys of fishing from a yak with soft plastics. I took one brother in law out straight away, and another BiL out the next day.
In the end we ended up keeping about a dozen snapper, all around the same sort of size as I got in the morning session, with plenty more being released as well as a trevally that would have nudged the 2kg mark (also released). We also hit a good school of salmon, but again, why keep a ***** when you've already got some lovely snapper in the bag!
The snapper were all cooked on the fire in foil with a nob of butter, and fed the whole group on Saturday afternoon. Without doubt the best tasting snapper I've ever had.
The squid was cooked by the first brother in law, to absolute perfection, and after having tasted how bloody good it was, the squid around my neck of the woods best be looking for somewhere to hide, cos I'm coming to get them!
Anyway that was Bear Gully, part one. Although there were no individual captures that will stand out in my memory, the sessions will for sure.
I can't wait to get back down there in the Autumn, when hopefully all those panny's have turned into knobby's!


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

Great stuff  ............political correctness and litigation do seem to take the fun out of life don't they 

Good to see the mainland brag mats work :lol: :lol:


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Nice work Greg! I bet you were the hero of the campsite for providing the first seafood feast in 27 years of trying.

Probably converted another couple of folks to the sport as well.

Great report and pics!


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

G'day Greg

Nice fishing! It sounds like the place has never been fished before. Hopefully it won't be renamed Bare Gully after the word gets out!

You have to love kayaks and soft plastics!


----------

